
A blueprint for the perfect phone - rms
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/0,39029453,49291004,00.htm
======
rms
I'd personally prefer a flip form factor and a qwerty keypad but I'd still buy
the outlined phone if I could.

Remember that Y Combinator is waiting for a team to make a functional, usable
phone, you should apply if you think you can do it.

~~~
gyro_robo
A keypad is important because so many girls are into texting.

~~~
rms
I like texting just as much as the next member of Generation Y but the keypad
makes email a lot easier too and I compulsively check my email on my phone.

